# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Views on 7mm08 rounds

## wangattack

I am after an all round round for my 7mm08. I am currently shooting with 150grn Federal but the groupings are very inconsistant, I am after a semi distance and bush round. Has anyone out there got any suggestions. I am not re-loading, buying off the shelf.

----------


## veitnamcam

All you can really do is try a few and see what works in your rifle

----------


## stug

Try some Hornady superformance, shoots very well in my mates 308 (2900 fps with a 150 SST from a 24" barrel), not that it means it will shoot well in your rifle though unfortunately.

----------


## RimfireNZ

I would suggest giving the Hornady SST 139g's a go. A lot of people reckon they're a good all rounder. 

They have the penetration and open up perfectly on red deer at ranges (granted 350m is the furthest I've ever taken a crack at one from), and still will bust up a goat at 30m no worries (will go through him but still leaves a decent hole).

Given the plastic tip they're very uniform so SHOULD be great for accuracy out past that.

I've also used the Remington Core-Lokt 140g's and Sierra game king 160g's. They were both pretty accurate in my model 700, but I can't speak for performance on animals for those ones. Being a soft lead point they should be pretty good though (you'd expect).

----------


## dogmatix

> All you can really do is try a few and see what works in your rifle


+1

----------


## Homer

G'Day Wang Attack,

The best thing you could do, would be to sell the Big Girly Man *"Rat Gun"* off and get yourself a .308Win!
Nah just kidding, it's an OK caliber just don't let my mate Toofa hear me say that!!!

As has been said above, go and buy as many boxes of Factory ammo that you can afford (Not all at once), and give them a try!
Another thought I just had, is the rifle the reason that it's not shootin?
Wang Attack, what brand and model rifle do you own?

Doh!
Homer

----------


## kiwijames

Is it the ammo, the rifle or the shooter that is the inconsistent part? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

even try some of the cheap ammo too my XS7 in 7mm08 likes the privi partizan 120gr HP

----------


## mucko

you could try Barnes vor-tx they do a 120grn ttsx in 7mm08 they are good bullets and dump a ton of energy when they hit game

----------


## RimfireNZ

Can you define "inconsistent"? Most new rifles nowadays with factory ammo should manage around 1"-1.5" at 100m really. A lot of rifles offer an MOA guarantee.

There's a LOT to try before you start talking about bullet selection I would say. It could be (and most likely is) your shooting, it could be the rifle, it could be the ammo (and bullet selection is only a small piece of that puzzle).

First of all get someone you know is a good shot to try out your rifle. Check your scope is tight, check the action screws are done up properly in the stock. Then try a few different brands of factory ammo. Then I reckon if that hasn't helped, start looking at other options. 

That's my 2c. Personally once I think one of my rifles ins't performing it's a self fulfilling prophecy. Just gotta go for a fresh start at the range the next weekend with a clear head.

----------


## wangattack

I have plenty of time behind the trigger in various jobs, so it 's not the shooter.

I don't think the rifle either, now days like "RimfireNZ" said they come with a gaurantee.

I have since bought some Rem Core-Loct 140grn and a remarkable difference from federal 150grn, although bugger all difference on the elevation, left or right of the target is much different. I have read in US posts that when you go over 140grn in the 7mm08 the consistancy drops also, many posts recommend 140grn overseas, there were no NZ views.

All good now though, thanks for the advice and comments!!!

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I have plenty of time behind the trigger in various jobs, so it 's not the shooter.
> 
> I don't think the rifle either, now days like "RimfireNZ" said they come with a gaurantee.
> 
> I have since bought some Rem Core-Loct 140grn and a remarkable difference from federal 150grn, although bugger all difference on the elevation, left or right of the target is much different. I have read in US posts that when you go over 140grn in the 7mm08 the consistancy drops also, many posts recommend 140grn overseas, there were no NZ views.
> 
> All good now though, thanks for the advice and comments!!!


Didn't mean any offense about the shooter mate, but you know how it's often the case when people ask  :Have A Nice Day: 

Hadn't heart about the consistency dropping when going over 140g. I have a bunch of 160 Sierra game kings which I've been meaning to test. I'll give em a go at the next range day and let you know how they get on.

I've found the 139g SST's are good in my model 700, same with the 140g Rem core lokts. Haven't tried anything lighter, but I'm keen to give them a go as well.

----------


## Spanners

Factory Corelokts have always shot well in any gun I've tried them in.

----------


## mucko

> you could try Barnes vor-tx they do a 120grn ttsx in 7mm08 they are good bullets and dump a ton of energy when they hit game


Just another thought if you know the rate of twist in your barrel and the M/V of your bullet go to JBM and use their stabillity calculator. it is is possable that load is not stabilising in your barrel. i had the same thing in my old .303 it would shoot 150gr belmont moa when i couldnt get the belmont ammo i used 180gr highland ammo and every bullet tumbled just a thought

----------


## Bagheera

Nathan Foster in Taranaki has written a long review and favours the Federal 150 gr factory ammo:  7mm-08 Remington.

It would be good to hear what you mean by inconsistent.  For example, 3 shot groups will vary heaps in diameter and even 5 shots too.  The best 25% of groups will always be way different from the worst 25%.  Average grouping might differ between factory loads but if groups are sometimes big and sometimes small at different times and on different days it suggests a rifle problem, wind or something else.  We would be interested to see pics of some of the "inconsistent groups" and some of the "remarkable difference" ones.

----------


## hunter308

> Nathan Foster in Taranaki has written a long review and favours the Federal 150 gr factory ammo:  7mm-08 Remington.
> 
> It would be good to hear what you mean by inconsistent.  For example, 3 shot groups will vary heaps in diameter and even 5 shots too.  The best 25% of groups will always be way different from the worst 25%.  Average grouping might differ between factory loads but if groups are sometimes big and sometimes small at different times and on different days it suggests a rifle problem, wind or something else.  We would be interested to see pics of some of the "inconsistent groups" and some of the "remarkable difference" ones.


Thanks for giving a link to his site some bloody good reading on there.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Nathan Foster in Taranaki has written a long review and favours the Federal 150 gr factory ammo:  7mm-08 Remington.
> 
> It would be good to hear what you mean by inconsistent.  For example, 3 shot groups will vary heaps in diameter and even 5 shots too.  The best 25% of groups will always be way different from the worst 25%.  Average grouping might differ between factory loads but if groups are sometimes big and sometimes small at different times and on different days it suggests a rifle problem, wind or something else.  We would be interested to see pics of some of the "inconsistent groups" and some of the "remarkable difference" ones.


Thanks Bagheera. That was a good read. A little bit humbling for someone that owns a 7mm-08. 

Very interested in trying the 160's I've got loaded up, but I don't think I'll have them ready and sighted in for my next hunting trip (still trialling loads and powder charges etc).

If only it was as easy as having a 120g ultra fast expanding load set up for goats/smaller animals and some 160's for the bigger stuff. Having to re-sight all the time would be a pain.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks Bagheera. That was a good read. A little bit humbling for someone that owns a 7mm-08. 
> 
> Very interested in trying the 160's I've got loaded up, but I don't think I'll have them ready and sighted in for my next hunting trip (still trialling loads and powder charges etc).
> 
> If only it was as easy as having a 120g ultra fast expanding load set up for goats/smaller animals and some 160's for the bigger stuff. Having to re-sight all the time would be a pain.



It is easy. I run two loads in my 08 130 barnes and 168amax. amax zerod at 100y is barnes 1'' high
Amax +200y barnes sub 300y

----------


## RimfireNZ

> It is easy. I run two loads in my 08 130 barnes and 168amax. amax zerod at 100y is barnes 1'' high
> Amax +200y barnes sub 300y


Hmm. I haven't tried to see if there is any horizontal difference in the POI, because if there is it'd be a pain in the arse.

As I said, haven't had a chance to test my 160's yet. Hopefully they just this a little lower and that's all. The last few times at the range have been prior to hunting trips so it's been a quick zero check then back on the rack.

----------


## Bagheera

I go for the "one rifle, one load" approach.  Hence I've got a 7mm08 shooting 140gr ballistic tips.  I think this is as good as anything for 70% of hunting in NZ: medium reds, sika, goats, pigs, ordinary tahr.  Other cartridges are better for hares, Canada geese, targets, chamois, big tahr, wapiti and 300-500m but the 7mm08 can handle that 25% too, specially if you're familiar with it.  It's a good all rounder.

----------


## sneeze

> Thanks Bagheera. That was a good read. A little bit humbling for someone that owns a 7mm-08. 
> 
> Very interested in trying the 160's I've got loaded up, but I don't think I'll have them ready and sighted in for my next hunting trip (still trialling loads and powder charges etc).
> 
> If only it was as easy as having a 120g ultra fast expanding load set up for goats/smaller animals and some 160's for the bigger stuff. Having to re-sight all the time would be a pain.


Dont be to humbled, like most web sites when you boil it all down its just one mans opinion. After youve used your 7mm08 for a while you will form your own opinions and they may argee or disagree with those on that particular site. Read all the information available but dont take it as gospel, in this game opinions out number facts by a very large number.

----------

